# Building Plugin: Where to start



## Dieuz (Feb 27, 2014)

I am looking to start building plugins for OBS but I am having trouble finding the documentation.

Are there any other docs available other than the actual github?

Thanks,


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 27, 2014)

No, there are not. The new rewrite of OBS will have more complete documentation, so you might want to wait to develop plugins until that is out in a few months.


----------



## Dieuz (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks dodgepong.

If I start creating a plugin using the current github documentation, will it work for the next version or all my time will go to waste?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 27, 2014)

When I say "next version", I mean the complete rewrite: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7736

If you write a plugin for the current version of OBS, it will still work with that version of OBS, but it will not work with the rewrite. Eventually the current version of OBS will be deprecated.


----------

